# Tony Miely Helping Hand Benefit Raffle & Party



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

If you would like we could move this to the main forum and make it a sticky.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*got mine*

Just put in my $ to help out Tony. Hope everyone else is buying some raffle tickets to help this cool fellow kayaking cat out. Beers, Atom...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm going to buy a ticket too. The last raffle I entered cost me $5 and I won a new creek boat! I don't kayak so I use it to store old paint cans and such.

The odds of winning are probably pretty good this close to Christmas with $25 tickets.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

My wife and I got our tickets. Get yours!


----------



## jeremy_warner (Aug 28, 2007)

im not sure if this is the place to, but i have a pair of skis in classifieds, they're pretty much brand new with like 5 runs, liberty helix 175s with rossignol SAS 200 bindings, and i'd like to donate them to tony m's raffle, i got a new pair of skis this year so i'd like to pass on the good fortune.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Done. See you at Escalante this spring, Tony~


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I need to contact someone doing this event about a prize donation I want to send. Can someone steer me in the right direction? 

hobie


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah call melissa 970 769-7042


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Can raffle tickets be bought at the event or do they have to be purchased ahead of time? I plan to buy 5 tickets, but I need a little time for Christmas recovery, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

buy em here:

Tony Miely Benefit Raffle Tickets by | 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

What is the deadline to buy them?


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

A bunch of us are heading down from BV and Salida to ski at Durango and Silverton this weekend and just learned about this event. We are all going to attend. Others on the way south to ski should try and make it too.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a reminder bump that this is the last week to buy tickets. We'll be selling tickets right up until the drawing. If you're planning on buying tickets at the Ska party, please bring cash. 

See you all Saturday!


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just bought my ticket. I haven't had the pleasure to paddle with Tony yet, nor have I met him, but I do hope that his recovery is goin as quickly and smoothly as it can be. 

- Alex


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Thank you Alex and the boys coming from CKS, I am looking forward to seeing you guys at the benefit and even more excited to paddle with you. I am getting better and hope to be on the water this spring, maybe not Vallecito this year ut the Piedra and Browns for sure. See you soon, Tony Miely


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Good luck with the event. Wish I could be there. But I did want to let bidders and boarders know about another auction item we are sending that way (when its done).

Taylor Robertson and I have been working with Surftech on a new board that is going into its third prototype version. A 'utilitarian' style board that has features built in to run rivers and river surf well but also be suited for true surfing and cruising with the kids or dog. Based on the blacktip materials it will be a high density foam with a laminated layer on the bottom, multiple grab handles, added volume, fin boxes etc... 

I give you the details as the board does not even exsist yet but is forecast to be done by the end of February. And to the winner it will literally be the first production model to come out. Numero uno. They were sending Tay and I one but this is a way more important event and fundraiser. Tony is a bro and hearing about his mission to conquer again is more then inspiring. 

Please dont take this as a commercial post im just letting you know of the addition and since I don't actually have it yet figured a description would help.

Tay paddling the 1st version a few months ago:
Taylor Robertson SUP on Vimeo

hobie


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

The setup went well. There is a TON of stuff for auction and its not all boating stuff. Food, massage, nordic skis, trips, ceramics (including a $1000 value vase that I kept reminding everyone not to knock over).

If you are anywhere close to Durango tomorrow you need to be at Ska!


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm unable to make it, wish I could be there. 

Hope all goes well, and good times all around!

- Alex


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

What a fantastic turnout and a great time! The guys from 4 Corners put together a hell of a night. 

The bands Tricky Kitty and Farmington Hill were so much fun and I've never seen so many people jammed into Ska!

Good times and it was good to see so many people there to support Tony.

Good job, Dana and Robert and 4 Corners!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

*Great Turnout*

thanks Takeme but Melly and Kelly were the superstars of organizing this event and I was just one of many awesome volunteers to help make this a success. Thanks to Gator from NRS for coming out and working the raffle sales and to all the other businesses and individuals for donating products and services for the silent auction.

Here are a few pics. Enjoy!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Glad to hear everything went well, wish I could of been there. Most importantly I hope a lot of cash was raised for Tony. Secondly - If we weren't able to make it when will we know if we won something?


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Cat Winner*

The Winner of the Jacks Cat Package was Andy Gresh who has donated it to the Big Brothers/Big Sisters Organization. I am not sure if they plan to use it on the water or if they are going to use it as a fundraiser. If it goes back on the block I will be sure to post it here. 

I would also like to thank everyone here for their support. My benefit on Saturday night was a huge success and a really good time. Thank you all for your support, i would not be doing as well as i am without it. Thanks, Tony


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

For any of the items that weren't picked up and paid for at the event, we'll be calling people today to let them know. 

'Twas a killer turnout. A huge thanks to all of you who bought tickets and/or came to the event!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Great news! Glad it went so well.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, that is so cool that Andy donated the raft to BB /BS. He gets my vote for Good Citizen. 

Glad to hear it was a success. Hoping I get a call today


----------



## killerkel (May 25, 2007)

*Remaining Items*

Calls have been made to bid winners on the silent auction items. Melly and I will be out at Ska from 12 to 5 today for anyone who wants to come out to pick up their item. Words can not epress my gratitude to everyone who made this event so amazing. What a great community we live in!!!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say it was an incredible turn out and a great show of support from paddlers and non paddlers alike. I had no idea how big of a success that night was going to be. To put it in perspective, the beer lines were huge, raffle tickets were selling like hotcakes and the entire crowd was super stoked to be there. Our heads felt the Ska beer in the AM, but well worth it. Great job to all that put this event on. Good luck Tony with your recovery this winter.


----------

